# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Arti i programimit >  Web Design

## Klevis_Vl

Ka ndo1 qe mund te me thote se ku mund te gjej nje tutorial te plote per html? dmth qe te krijoj faqe web nga kodet baze html dhe jo programe si dreamwaver apo ms frontpage. pra, kerkoj 1 ebook... ju faleminderit!!! :rrotullo syte:  :rrotullo syte:  :rrotullo syte:

----------


## Tupac4ever

Shiko tek www.w3schools.com , aty ke tutoriale per te gjitha gjuhet qe perdoren per Web Design-Developer.

Shpresoj te te ndihmojne.


Gjithe te mirat!

----------

